# Protecting walnut trees



## RogerS (11 Jun 2008)

In another thread, Rich reminded me about growing your own nuts!

Well, we have two very prolific walnut trees. We also have many prolific squirrels and this year I'm determined to improve on my best score of zero walnuts. 

Current plan is to establish a demilitarised zone around each tree where the grass is mowed very short...far enough away that the little blighters can't launch themselves from the ground and into the tree and then to ring the tree with our electric rabbit fence.

No..didn't think that would work either but maybe worth a try?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Slim (11 Jun 2008)

Squirrel traps Roger. 

If they are grey, it is best to get rid of them anyway.


----------



## Karl (11 Jun 2008)

I believe they are quite tasty too, especially if done on the BBQ (squirrels, not walnuts that is....)

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Losos (12 Jun 2008)

Roger,

We have two walnut trees (There were three until this year when the very old one came down in a gale  ) 

Anyway, as you may know we have two dogs who love to chase anything that moves on our property and *squirels are fair game to them *(Hedgehogs and rabbits are also popular too :lol: ) 

They keep the squirels away but it's a big step to take just to save a few nuts - you could consider pruning the lower branches but liklihood is they are 'jumping' from nearby trees so that may not work :!:


----------



## Gill (12 Jun 2008)

My dogs never kept the squirrels off my walnut tree  .

Like you, Roger, I've got a walnut tree that's never seen a harvest because the squirrels get there first. I'm considering using humane squirrel traps, but they're expensive and probably not an economic solution. Moreover, you've still got to decide what to do with any creatures you trap. I know they can be roasted, but there ain't much meat on a squirrel.

If you come across a solution, let me know too.

Gill


----------



## lurker (12 Jun 2008)

Air gun 
Squirrel pie yum!
ditto pigeon pie.
:lol: :twisted:

When I get my gun out, the cat trotts behind me like a gun dog :lol: :lol: 
I can't get the thing to retireve though :evil: 
Whoever is quickest gets the dinner - usually the moggy!


----------



## Tusses (12 Jun 2008)

Watch the squirrels carefully. 

see where they burry the nuts 

let them do the harvesting for you


----------



## jasonB (12 Jun 2008)

As Simon said traps, they are far more effective than air guns, even with telescopic sight I found the traps 10 times better.

BTW once you have caught one it's illegal to realease it back into the wild, dustbin full of water is quite quick :wink: 

Jason


----------



## RogerS (12 Jun 2008)

jasonB":glkcywub said:


> As Simon said traps, they are far more effective than air guns, even with telescopic sight I found the traps 10 times better.
> 
> BTW once you have caught one it's illegal to realease it back into the wild, dustbin full of water is quite quick :wink:
> 
> Jason



Ambiguous letter but thisseems to suggest drowning is inhumane?


----------



## lurker (12 Jun 2008)

Much as I hate greys - tree rats!
And despite having a long record of killing things in a variety of ways, Drowning is a step too far for me.
Thin Hessian sack and a lump of pipe works fine.


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Jun 2008)

I have two walnut trees and lots of squirrels - I think they are great fun  Chase each other around the trees, aerate my lawn (they haven't a clue where the nuts are :? ) and just generally get on with whatever they do. I know some people view them as vermin and go out of their way to kill them, but I get on OK with mine :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Digit (12 Jun 2008)

I had a lot of trouble with one smart buttocks squirrel taking the bird food. 
My son watched my attempts to beat the blighter with great amusement, keeping a score board of my attempts. 
When it reached Dad nil squirrel 6 the time came to get serious! The little blighter sat in the tree one day and actually pulled a feeder that was hung on a string up to him hand over hand! 
I beat him eventually but my problem was solved two years ago when Rooks started to nest in some pine trees in my garden. Rooks don't like squirrels and squirrels don't like being pecked, same with the Magpies as well, they've also sought fresh woods and pastures new. 

Roy.


----------



## lurker (13 Jun 2008)

Paul Chapman":2bnexzk1 said:


> I have two walnut trees and lots of squirrels - I think they are great fun  Chase each other around the trees, aerate my lawn (they haven't a clue where the nuts are :? ) and just generally get on with whatever they do. I know some people view them as vermin and go out of their way to kill them, but I get on OK with mine :wink:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Townie :lol:


----------



## Harbo (13 Jun 2008)

You could invest in one of those gas powered bird scarer's - will upset the neighbours though and you after a while!!  
They had them going in the fields opposite for several weeks and still made me jump!

Rod


----------



## frugal (13 Jun 2008)

lurker":2mywi81k said:


> Paul Chapman":2mywi81k said:
> 
> 
> > I have two walnut trees and lots of squirrels - I think they are great fun  Chase each other around the trees, aerate my lawn (they haven't a clue where the nuts are :? ) and just generally get on with whatever they do. I know some people view them as vermin and go out of their way to kill them, but I get on OK with mine :wink:
> ...



Given the choice between the squirrels from the woods above our house eating a few crops and the damn neighbours cats using our garden as a litter tray and killing the wildlife I know which I want to get rid of first, and it isn't the squirrels.


----------



## Digit (13 Jun 2008)

Oooh! that'll upset the cat lovers. But I have to agree, but that is also why, till the Rooks drove them out, I used to shoot both Magpies and Squirrels.

Roy.


----------



## Gill (27 Jun 2008)

I've just checked my walnut tree and it's been stripped of all its green nuts yet again :x . That's it - I'm going to chop it down (no, it's not suitable timber for woodwork) and plant something else. Perhaps another fig tree.

Gill


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jun 2008)

One of my two walnut trees has recently died   So nobody is going to get any nuts from that one......


----------



## Digit (27 Jun 2008)

Might get some nice gun stocks though!

Roy.


----------

